# Ozzy



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

After losing Charlie very unexpectedly the day after Christmas, my boyfriend surprised me earlier this week with a new baby. We drove 4 hours all together to get him and he has an AMAZING personality! Not to mention adorable!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow an odd you don't see a lot of those. He's gorgeous!! Congrats!! c:


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man he is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for odd eyes x3


----------



## untidyvenus (Jan 14, 2015)

What a cutie!!! Congrats!


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

​Wow, very unusual. And so adorable. ♥


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

awwww what a cutie


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Ahhhh I love odd eyes! What a cutie!!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

omg omg omg.. I'd love a new baby but I'd be scared if my boys wouldn't accept him/ her. He is beautiful though.


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

So cute and omg those eyes


----------



## Ratsinmybeard (Dec 27, 2014)

Good lookin ratty.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## toripadams (Jan 10, 2015)

Ahh too cute and so photogenic! Haha love his eyes and name


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome colors! The eyes are adorable


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Love the odd eyes, how cool! Ozzy is gorgeous.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow. I have never seen such eyes as those. Coolness.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

How sweet!


----------

